# solicitor is holding documentation



## shootingstar (7 Mar 2007)

rang my solicitor last week asking his secretary to send out any relevent documentation for my home that i bought 3 years ago. I need the site map with the folio number on it etc. 
I seriously have`nt a clue of what paper work was given to my solicitor and what wasn`t handed in (i know im a dumbass). I wouldnt be anyway bit familar with this only that i know he would hold the paperwork and maps etc? Exactly what papers/documentation should he have? 

Ive requested this 3 times now and each time his secretary is saying hes in court or he`ll call you back or he needs to speak with me. I would have thought she could give me the paper work!!?   

can he charge me for sending out copies/originals to me? can he refuse? 

Sorry, as i said earlier i haven`t got a clue about these sort of things.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Mar 2007)

Moved from Other Financial Issues


----------



## mf1 (7 Mar 2007)

Have you a mortgage? If yes, its more than likely that your deeds are back with the lender in which case solicitor does not have them. If you don't have a mortgage then is your title registered? Or is there a problem with it? 

Even if everything is fine and dandy, the solicitor may not have anything. You sound  as if you know your title is a site plan and folio i.e. registered land. So perhaps what you need to do  is ask the solicitor to get you an up to date folio and file plan. They will charge you for that. 

It may be that there is some issue or not. It might be worth while  just asking the solicitor in writing for a confirmation that all is in order, title is registered and deeds are back with the lender. Or you could call your lender and ask them if the deeds are back with them. Or you could call the Land Registry and ask them to confirm if your dealing is  completed and if they could send you a copy of your folio and file plan. They will let you order a certified copy folio and file plan for E25. 

mf


----------



## Aimee (7 Mar 2007)

shootingstar said:


> rang my solicitor last week asking his secretary to send out any relevent documentation for my home that i bought 3 years ago. *Firstly REGISTRATION in the Land Registry can take quite a bit of time, depending on your title etc, they have to go through various stages in the LR and in my experience mapping section seems to slow things down alot, along with introduction in last few years of putting everything online   check with solicitor firstly if registration has completed in LR     * I need the site map with the folio number on it etc.   *Your solicitor would have a copy of the site map on file even if registration has not completed - ask for same.*
> I seriously have`nt a clue of what paper work was given to my solicitor and what wasn`t handed in (i know im a dumbass - *no your not, thats why you have a solicitor acting for you, you don't need to know everything ya know )).* I wouldnt be anyway bit familar with this only that i know he would hold the paperwork and maps etc? Exactly what papers/documentation should he have?   *Provided your title is Land Registry title, you will eventually have a folio, registered in LR together with copy map, you will have a folio number, thats it, few pieces of paper stappled together!   If there was a house on the site i.e. you purchased a house rather then just a site then you will have supporting documentation i.e. planning permissions, certs of compliance etc together wtih other legal title!  If you have a mortgage all of this stuff goes to your bank/building society on completion of registration, if you dont your solicitor would write to you on completion of registration to advise all has been registered and that title will be placed in their safe unless you want to take same away, which is not always advisable, should be kept in a safe place*
> 
> Ive requested this 3 times now and each time his secretary is saying hes in court or he`ll call you back or he needs to speak with me.  *Believe it or not solicitors do work very hard and just imagine a mountain of requests like yours coming in, give it time, unless you have been waiting for so long its become ridiculous, understand that we live in a busy world and if he does need to speak to you, well there you go, you need to speak to him, arrange an appointment or else arrange to telephone at a time when he will be there!*     I would have thought she could give me the paper work!!?   *Not necessarily, she can only hand out documentation on the say so from her boss , dont shoot the messenger, she is there to do what her boss says and remember, she takes the orders from him!!*
> ...


----------



## shootingstar (8 Mar 2007)

thanks for that... i`ll hold tough till tomorrow. I need the map for next tues evening. I have an engineer coming out to the site and a valuer. 

*ss*


----------



## Vanilla (9 Mar 2007)

Your solicitor might or might not have copies on his file. He has completed the file - what he contracted to do for you-and therefore technically has no need to retain copies. He is entitled to and could well charge a scrivenery fee to give you a copy if he does have it. If he does not have it on his file he could obtain it for you from the land reg at a cost. I suggest that you should have the courtesy of ringing, and making an appointment to see your solicitor, letting his receptionist know the reason you are calling. Your solicitor has hundreds or thousands of clients- many of these clients have similar queries or requests, and many of them have actual ongoing files and court cases that he is trying to attend to. It can be difficult to do everything, especially at short notice.


----------



## shootingstar (13 Mar 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Your solicitor might or might not have copies on his file. He has completed the file - what he contracted to do for you-and therefore technically has no need to retain copies. He is entitled to and could well charge a scrivenery fee to give you a copy if he does have it. If he does not have it on his file he could obtain it for you from the land reg at a cost. I suggest that you should have the courtesy of ringing, and making an appointment to see your solicitor, letting his receptionist know the reason you are calling. Your solicitor has hundreds or thousands of clients- many of these clients have similar queries or requests, and many of them have actual ongoing files and court cases that he is trying to attend to. It can be difficult to do everything, especially at short notice.




thanks vanilla
panic over. he rang me yesterday and told me these things take time and apologised for not coming back to me sooner. He happily faxed through the doc`s i requested with no charge... yipee

Have engineer coming tonight. hopefully it will be good news. 

Thanks for advise. I thought i was getting the run around... 
*ss*


----------

